# St.John's Hospital. Essex. April 2011



## vwdirtboy (Apr 27, 2011)

So after a cracking sunny day at Brands Hatch watching the first round of the British Superbikes Championship with Rigsby, Frink & son, we decided to head off to Chelmsford to hook up With AndrewB for a quick mooch before heading off into central London for some shenanigans..
We only had about 45mins as it was just getting too dark. Thanks to AndrewB for the tour 





> THE doors of St John's Hospital – where half of Chelmsford's population was born – swing shut for the final time tomorrow, marking the end of a vast chapter in the town's history.
> 
> Nurses who have worked at the centre for decades fought back tears as they packed their equipment and mementos into a sea of blue plastic boxes.
> 
> ...


























































































































































Thanks for looking..


----------



## King Al (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics as always VW! like the old mercury sphyg


----------



## cuboard (Apr 28, 2011)

Great set man this place looks good, the lights on the fith picture are sick!


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 28, 2011)

I was born here and had an operation not too long ago.

Great pics, love them! Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2011)

LittleMadam said:


> I was born here and had an operation not too long ago.



I ws also born there, and were the same age! Small world! 

Epic report dude! Stunning pics too


----------



## B7TMW (May 1, 2011)

Good shots. It still looks in service!


----------



## Kent-urbex (May 2, 2011)

great report haven't been exploring for months and i come on here and find this  think i'm going exploring soon


----------



## alex76 (May 2, 2011)

Nice thread and shots mate defo on the to-do list cheers


----------



## Snips86x (May 9, 2011)

What a superb fine and in amazing condition - great images - Thanks!


----------



## klempner69 (May 9, 2011)

Excellant as per usual Dirtyboy.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 9, 2011)

Nice work Dirtboy did you happen to spot the PIR's before stumbling into them and setting them off. I heard a rumor that land pirates recently assaulted one of the Sec's who tried to run them off site, surprised there hasn't been a tightening of measures TBH...


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed your post, good informative report and the pics to back it up , it’ll be a shame if it is left to the scavengers to destroy. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 10, 2011)

I HAVE to get here, this place looks so awesome!!

Fantastic photos and history, well done


----------



## Edd Essex (May 16, 2011)

Very good site but security is very tight here which luckily keeps it in pretty good condition, Good Pictures


----------



## Saffron (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, I too was born here as was my Grandad, Mum, brothers and my son, I was due to have an operation here but it closed abd ended up having it in the very impersonal Broomfiled hospital, St Johns was a fantastic hospital, my Dad also had his appendix out here, I know many of the staff very devastated at being moved over Broomfield, which is more like an airport than a hospital.

Saff


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2011)

Hells teeth bud, another cracker!!!


----------

